# AK could get the 5X6 tonight



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

and when i say 5, i mean exactly 5

4 pts, 5 rbs, 4 blks, 3 asts, 3 stls, 4 TOs


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

when did TO's become something to encourage?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

lol, I do hope he gets his 5x5 though


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

the man can not be considered a top 10-15 player for 5x5's when he is struggling to reach 5pts. the 5x5 is a novelty achievement, like the cycle in baseball.

say kirelenko gets exactly 5x5.

thats 5pts

5rebs, on average the teams have 20% of rebs as O.rebs, kirelenko has 3 D.rebs so thats <1 Orebs the opposition didn't get. GSW are shooting 36%, so thats less than 1pts he's saved. he has 2 O.rebs, Utah shooting 53%, thats 2pts for them. a 3pt swing

5 assists. UTAH averaging 2.48ppFGM. 5 x 2.48 = 12pts

5 steals. GSW scoring less than 1 point per possession, < 5pts, Utah scoring abit more than 1point per possion. 10 point swing

5 blocks. i dont know whether he is swatting them to his team mates or not. but GSW 64pts of 61 FGA, he cant have made more than 8pt swing

* 5x5 is

5pts from shooting
+ 3pts from rebs
+ 12pts from assists
+10pts from steals
+8pts from blocks

= 38pts*

OMG that amazing, i cant even imagine how many 1000 of 38pt games theres been. but 5x5 OMFG!!! **drools everywhere**

BTW he is struggling to get the 5x5. he's at 4-5-3-3-4. which is 25pts by my method

*25PTS......who cares!!!!*

*EDIT:* i like him, but seriously he gets over rated so much because of his 5x5's. theres the statistical proof, it might be off by a few points. but i dont want every Jazz fan coming on here telling me that *THIS* performance was actually so much more significant than 25-30pts


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

naibsel, your good lol.

Because of that, repped.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

5 pts and 5 rebounds isn't much especially for a foward, but likewise, 5 ast for a foward is in fact quite good and 5 stl 5 blck is sick no matter what

I do agree that a 5x5 is much more impressive when it is a double double


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> lol, I do hope he gets his 5x5 though


5x5 is nothing man, gimme a 10x3 or 10x2 on any given day (in terms of positive stats, not TOs, or others along that line).


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

5 steals and 5 blocks are a sick stats man, how many times does it happened to any players in a season? How many players get double doubles in a season?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

He had two of them last season, as well as the only 5x6 ever recorded in regulation.

He didn't score a lot tonight because the Jazz have a lot of offensive options, and they just ran the Warriors out of the building.

What did Kirilenko shoot, like 2-3?


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> What did Kirilenko shoot, like 2-3?


1/5. but im sure u already knew that



Dee-Zy said:


> 5 steals and 5 blocks are a sick stats man, how many times does it happened to any players in a season? How many players get double doubles in a season?


that was my whole point about it being a novelty stat, like the cycle. A home run, triple, double and single sounds cool, but 2HR's and a single could provide just as many RBI's.

and when u look at 4 blocks and 3 steals as i did in the context of how the opposition is performing, he only changed the score by 12pts. his below average shooting and 4 turnovers cost his team 8pts.

so if someone has 4pts 5rebs 6assists on 2/3 shooting with 0 turnovers, they had the same effect on the score he did tonight

dont see many ppl starting up threads about 4-5-6 games


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

> 1/5. but im sure u already knew that


Oh. Whatever... point is he barely shot the ball, hence the low points. It's a good thing when Kirilenko is hardly noticed and the Jazz can still blow teams off the floor, eh?

Either way, a 5x5 is far more rare than a triple-double. Doesn't matter if they barely score, it's still a rare thing to see. I think since 1980 there have been like 6 or 7 5x5's... 4 of them by Hakeem, 2 by Kirilenko, and if there is another, I can't remember who.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

" Additionally, he is one of nine players to complete a 5 x 5 of the above categories... the list includes both Kirilenko and Olajuwon, also David Robinson, Marcus Camby, Vlade Divac, Jamaal Tinsley, and Alvin Robertson."

and im sure bill russell, wilt, jerry west and prob Big-O would have a few between them. yes that is esteemed company, but Jamaal and Alvin Robertson show thats hardly the be all and end all of statistical achievement.

and remember, we aren't talking about a 5x5 tonight, a 4-5-3-3-4


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i figured camby wouldve had one by now.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

doesn't he get 12 mil a year?

is a 5x5 here and there worth 12 mil in the nba now?

If someone averaged 5x5 over the course of a season, I would say they are the pinnacle of role playing, and personally role playing does not a max contract make.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

No, but we got the win, so why the sniping about Kirilenko? That 5x5 thing isn't all that great, statistically, but it's silly happy fun--and after the way the Jazz have been this past couple of years, we can use all the silly happy fun we can get, as long as it comes with a win. The 5x5 is a crowd-pleaser, a conversation piece. It's not hurting anything, and it _is_ a help, so why the cracking on AK about it?


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

endora60 said:


> The 5x5 is a crowd-pleaser, a conversation piece. It's not hurting anything, and it _is_ a help, so why the cracking on AK about it?


Because people are forgetting what its like early in the season, there are Lamar Odom MVP threads for Gods sake.

i know ppl are just excited about the new season, but when ur in a dating drought u dont jump the first women u see. u maintain credibility and wait til something promising comes along. as basketball analysts, u should do the same.

all this over 4-5-3-3-4. remember that


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

yeah I just posted this because I thought it would be cool if he had exactly 5 in each category, not because I think it's the greatest achievement in sports history. Don't commit suicide over it naib


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

naibsel said:


> Because people are forgetting what its like early in the season, there are Lamar Odom MVP threads for Gods sake.


Well, actually, so far.....Odom's not a bad choice :laugh:



> i know ppl are just excited about the new season, but when ur in a dating drought u dont jump the first women u see. u maintain credibility and wait til something promising comes along


Sorry, but I don't jump _any_ woman, no matter how "promising" she may seem. 



> as basketball analysts, u should do the same.


We're not basketball analysts, though, are we? We're fans on a message board--and so're you.



> all this over 4-5-3-3-4. remember that


..which is better than 0-0-0-0-0, isn't it? Lighten up. It's just people having fun with numbers and enjoying the player and the game.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

When he does get his 5x5's, it is usually with 10 points 10 rebounds, 7 assists 6 blocks and 5 steals. Or around that. Plus, Kirilenko 3 years ago got 2 5x5's in one single week. That is pretty amazing. Plus man, we are just having fun with numbers that Kirilenko is the only one that when walking on the floor you say "he could get that 5x5."


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> doesn't he get 12 mil a year?
> 
> is a 5x5 here and there worth 12 mil in the nba now?
> 
> If someone averaged 5x5 over the course of a season, I would say they are the pinnacle of role playing, and personally role playing does not a max contract make.


If he averaged that yes ... yes he deserves 12 million. You can always find someone else to shoot the ball, hence the low points might not really be a detriment. You can't find someone else to steal and block the ball at an absurd rate of 5 per game (helluva alot of points created)


----------

